# First Q'view........ Philly cheese steak fatty



## wndrrd

I would like to thank member SQWIB for planting this fatty seed into my mind....lol It has become one of my favs to date.

Pic-1 Place 3 whole Steak patties over lapping each other on a piece of foil.








Pic-2 I picked up a 1/4 pound of provolone cheese from the deli.







Pic-3 Place 3 slices of the provolone on top of the steak.







Pic-4 Pre-heat a skillet and put in 3 more pieces of steak. Now after you get them broke up add some chopped onions and green peppers.







Pic-5 Place your steak, onions and pepper in the freezer for 5 mins. to cool them down. Then load it on top of the provolone cheese. 







Pic-6 Use a 1/4 cup of shredded cheese & I cut up 3 more pieces of provolone.







Pic-7 Weave together 1 pound of bacon onto of plastic wrap.







Pic-8 Place your steak on the bacon wrap and wrap it up.







Pic-9 Place some tooth picks in your fatty to hold your bacon together. Them place it on you smokers grate.







Pic-10 Place it in your smoker and use your favorite wood (mine is apple). Smoke for 2 1/2 to 3 hours at 250-260 degrees.







Pic-11 The fatty after 3 hours.







Pic-12 Place a pre-made or homemade pizza crust on a cookie sheet and add some cheese to it. Place as much cheese as you like.







Pic-13 Place the fatty in the middle of the crust.







Pic-14 Roll the crust over the fatty and tuck the corner in and make sure your seams are on the bottom.







Pic-15 Cook the fatty in the oven for 25 mins @ 350 degrees or until golden brown. 







Pic-16 The final product.







Pic-17 Another pic.







Pic-18 The final pic.


----------



## boykjo

Awesome fattie..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





............... Sqwib is a master at the steak fattie...............

joe


----------



## bluebombersfan

Wow looks awesome, what kind of crust did you put on?  Is it homemade???


----------



## sqwib

Dude you nailed it!

Great Tutorial and Pics


----------



## wndrrd

BlueBombersfan said:


> Wow looks awesome, what kind of crust did you put on?  Is it homemade???




No it is not homemade I cheated and used a already made one in a can....lol

I did however use my own garden onion and green pepper......


----------



## jrod62

Another great looking fattie


----------



## venture

Good job!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## masterofmymeat

My wall just got a new paint job...cause when I saw that my head exploded.


----------



## wndrrd

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> My wall just got a new paint job...cause when I saw that my head exploded.




lol.....nice!


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice Job!!!!

Looks like you've been making those for years!!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## shooter1

Dude, great job and now I'm craving a philly cheese steak and lunch is at least an hour away!


----------



## scarbelly

Congrats on a great Fattie and an excellent post


----------



## roller

That fattie looks great and I am sure it tasted just as good.


----------



## sunman76

Shooter1 said:


> Dude, great job and now I'm craving a philly cheese steak and lunch is at least an hour away!


FOR Sure But I just got 30 mins...lol


----------



## shellbellc

Dude!  Totaly nailed it! You made a cheesesteak fattie stromboli!!  I'm doing up a bunch of fatties labor day weekend and this just made the list!!! Lucky for me around here I can get the actual chipped/sliced rib eye...kudos!


----------



## shellbellc

I'm showing everyone in the office and they are putting in orders already!!!


----------



## windshield king

great fattie
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  on the list!


----------



## meateater

I would have bronzed that fatty!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  I'm gonna end broke and fat from this place.


----------



## hesantone

This looks incredible.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## seacur

I have been reading people post about fatties, I found this link first and was not at all disappointed to learn what a fatty is. 

And will have no problem telling anyone I love fatties, after having made and eaten this.

Where do you get the steak patties?


----------



## worktogthr

That is just ridiculous looking.  I need to try this! Great smoke!


----------



## juggzapoppin

Definitely going to give this a try. Did you pull out of the smoker at a certain temp or just after a specified time? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## woodman3

:-) Seeing this post makes me want to try a fatty.


----------



## austin buckeye

Going to try this this weekend


----------



## Bearcarver

Austin Buckeye said:


> Going to try this this weekend


I don't blame you!!

This one & SQWIB's look Fantastic!!!

Bear


----------



## woodman3

I think I am going to try this this weekend.


----------



## diesel

Yep.. gonna have to try this one.  Great Job man!


----------



## shrekastac

Just showed this to my wife and she was like "you're not makin that it has so much fat in it". Two things came to mind first was "the hell I'm not...watch me", and second was "'Merica!"


----------



## woodman3

What brand of thin steak did you use in your fatty?  I am making one as I post this now.


----------



## rob sicc

Are you kidding?!?!?!  That is AWESOME!!!!  Great job.  Was that your first time?

I have to cure some bacon so I can try that.  DAMM! I love this site!  lol


----------



## tridiot

I, too, am wondering what kind of steak you use for that? I've never seen anything in the store like it, I don't think. Someone earlier in the thread said something about chopped ribeye? Is that what it is? I'm gonna have to keep my eyes open for that...

Great-lookin' fatty, and thanks for posting!


----------



## rob sicc

This is not meant  to offend.  This meat looks like Steakums!  Again, not meant to make fun or insult anyone.  I'm just saying that's what it reminds me of.


----------



## sqwib

For the love of God...don't use Steakums or the like, use real chip steak, look at the pic, you can see this is actual beef processed minimally, you can see marbling, somewhat anyhow.








Real meat!


----------



## Bearcarver

This is what we use. Landis Meats is right near here:













075156123125.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 21, 2014






Bear


----------



## sqwib

Notice the white in Bears pic that's what you want.

The Landis is Minimally processed as well.

_This product is minimally processed_

_Minimally processed products usually contain a very short ingredient list. For the most part, they are comprised of simple ingredients that you would have found in your great grandmother's kitchen 100 years ago._

Here's what I use from The Philadelphia Cheesesteak Company, they're actually one of my customers.

Sold at Sams Club and RD in 10lb boxes, they have codes on the box for different cuts of beef such as sirloin, the better cuts costing slightly more of course.

These are Chunked Formed and sliced...minimally processed.













footer-steaks.png



__ sqwib
__ Aug 21, 2014






Also sold under Black steer













jr-brand-black-steer-quality-meats-78328904.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 21, 2014


----------



## oldschoolbbq

A lot of prep. , but would be well worth the trouble , I suspect. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the view , and thank you Squib , for the idea.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## rob sicc

I knew steaks ums had to be wrong. LOL
again, I hope I did not offend anyone.
thanks for the information.


----------



## sqwib

Rob Sicc said:


> I knew steaks ums had to be wrong. LOL
> again, I hope I did not offend anyone.
> thanks for the information.


Not wrong, just not as good.


----------



## rob sicc

SQWIB said:


> Not wrong, just not as good.


I totally understood your point.  If I should get thinly sliced (real) beef I would prefer that over Steakum's everytime.

I felt your pain in your reply.  LOL  Thanks again for letting me know this product existed somewhere.


----------



## rob sicc

I did my take obn the philly cheese steak fatty this weekend.  Not being able to find the sliced steak shown above, I went with ground meat.  The wife loves meatloaf so I thought the ground beef might actually get her to try it.

I didn't get a chance to create Qview.  Sorry I was under the gun to get things cooking because firneds were on their way.

So this is what I did.

Ground Beef base  80 - 20

suated onions.  (LOTS)

sauted mushrooms

provolone cheese

american cheese.

Wraped in Bacon of course.

The wife stopped me there.  Less is more.

I then made a second fatty.  This one was for me.and the guests

Hot italian

Provolone

Suated Onions (LOTS)

sauted mushrooms

Artichoke hearts

sliced black olives

Roasted Garlic

Roasted peppers

Wrapped in panchetta

Here they are













20140831_181417[1].jpg



__ rob sicc
__ Sep 2, 2014






My guests all could not get over how good the hot sausage Fatty was.

The wife told me I can make the philly cheese steak Fatty once a week.

It was a good day.


----------



## sqwib

Looking Good!


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Real Tasty from here, Rob!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## beerwagon

WOW THATS AWSOME... ADDED TO THE TO SMOKE LIST

Thanks alot for sharing!


----------



## beerwagon

Oh and nice job with provolone instead of cheese wiz haha


----------



## Bearcarver

beerwagon said:


> Oh and nice job with provolone instead of cheese wiz haha


AMEN !!!

Bear


----------



## food junkie

gota try that.

Awesome job, thanks for posting.


----------



## brooksy

That fatty looks awesome!


----------



## rob sicc

Thanks for all of the kind comments everyone.  They are so much fun to make.


----------



## djtrixx

You are the king of philly cheese steak!


----------



## kapdon

And here it is... The philly thread lol. Going to attempt to pull this off this weekend.


----------



## smokeburns

I'm impressed! Nice twist on the dough to finalise it. Very Stromboli esk.


----------



## rob sicc

kapdon said:


> And here it is... The philly thread lol. Going to attempt to pull this off this weekend.


WOW KAPDON, You were determined.  I knew I posted something but obviously in someone else's thread.  Nothing like making it hard to find.  lol

Good luck with your Fatty.  You will not be disappointed.  Please start a new thread with Qview so the next person can find it easier.  lol

On a side note, my friends talked about that Italian Fatty for days.


----------



## kapdon

Nope, wasn't me. I replied on the other thread and refreshed the page to find this post at the top of the list. Djtrixx revived this thread, with good timing too.


----------



## skully

wndrrd,   that is awesome!!


----------



## doubles shooter

OMG this site is too much! I'm fairly new here so I'm spending time reading everything. Been looking for ideas for food for an upcoming Adirondack hunt. I see Philly Steak Fatties in the future. Not a good site when you're on a diet, for sure. I LOVE it.


----------



## metcalf

OMG.....  I need to try one of these fatties!  They look so amazing...


----------



## wndrrd

Thank you everyone for the kind words.
I used Steak-um I like them and they are very easy to roll.


----------



## tanuki

Thanks for the inspiration, wndrrd! 

I did it following your lead and they came out AWESOME

My Smoke....


----------



## timberjet

Wow , this just gave me a great idea since I have two extra chicken courdon bleu fatties in the freezer from Christmas eve. Chicken courdon bleu fatty Stromboli. I was wondering what to do with them that would be over the top. Thanks guys.


----------



## tatts4life

Was curious what a fattie was and found this page. It looks so tasty I have to try it.


----------



## smokeburns

I'm Wanting to do one for super bowl Sunday. Just have to be careful in certain company to not be taken out of context when you say "I'm going to smoke a fatty this weekend" lol.


----------



## tatts4life

So I FINALLY got around to making one of these for lunch today. I really should of read the whole thread because I ended up using steakum type crap. I forgot that that crap becomes mush when it thaws. I also didn't use foil to help wrap it so it's not as pretty as your pictures. Now that I see what brand meat you use I'll have to see if I can find some here in Maryland.

Now to just wait the 3 hours while it cooks.


----------



## rob sicc

Trial and error.  I use both ground beef and if you are feeling daring, try using the meat from hot Italian sausages.  My friends went crazy for those.

Also, I don't use tin foil when I smoke them.  I am afraid I might lose the smokey flavor.

Keep trying and send pictures.  Good Luck...


----------



## kovaku

This looks awesome.  I'm going to try one before thanks giving but make it pizza filling instead.


----------



## mummel

Darn Im so hungry right now.  WELL DONE!


----------



## mummel

I cant stop staring at these pics......


----------



## mummel

Is it weird that I had dreams about this Philly cheese steak last night?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Darn Im so hungry right now.  WELL DONE!





mummel said:


> I cant stop staring at these pics......





mummel said:


> Is it weird that I had dreams about this Philly cheese steak last night?


In Short------Yes.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## mummel

I already emailed this to my family.  We gotta make this over Thanksgiving or Christmas!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Now that's a great looking fattie!!!  Love the idea of wrapping it in pizza dough.  You've got a winner there.







But I gotta ask--what's a steak pattie?  Never seen one of those.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## hamrhead1971

[quote name="GaryHibbert" 

But I gotta ask--what's a steak pattie?  Never seen one of those.    :huh: 

Gary
[/quote]
I am wondering the same thing, Gary.


----------



## 88rxna

If I knew how to subscribe to threads on the mobile site I wouldn't post...
lol
But this is on the menu!
Subscribed!


----------

